# La Sal ML Elk! With Story!



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Well I got my dream bull! He has everything I wanted in a bull: mass, dark antlers, and nice whale tails. 
Well heres the story. I drew this La Sal tag with only 2 points and really thought that there was no way I would draw it when I put in for it. Well the time came for hits to credit cards and I had nothing. I then had a meeting with the sheriff and he informs me that I will be going to the post academy in September, I work for Emery County Sheriffs Office. When he told me this news I knew that I would probably draw the tag because I wouldn’t have the time to hunt. Three days later I checked my credit card and sure enough I had a charge of 280. Now what? I started talking with my wife and my hunting buddies and also the sheriff about everything and what would be the best option to do with the tag. Turn it in or hunt the 2 days I would have to hunt?
Around this same time we learned that my wifes friend had been found as a match for her to donate a kidney to my wife. The surgery was scheduled for July 8. Which would of gave her plenty of time to recover before I left for post. A week before the surgery we get a call and was advised the friend had come down with shingles and the surgery would have to be postponed, new date was July 15th still plenty of time for recovery. 
All the time I’m still debating what to do with the hunt. My cousin whos dad had the tag in 07 kept telling me to keep it and that he knew he could get me on a elk in 2 days.
I still didn’t feel right. 
The surgery went great and everything was going good, then my wife gets an infection and has to be admitted back into the hospital for a week. This was the near the beginning of August. I called my sheriff and told him what was going on and he said that I needed to seriously consider not going to post for the time being. My family decided that was best and I passed my turn to the next guy. It also allowed me to keep the tag and go on the hunt.
Well now that that has been explained its time for the hunt story! 
I was able to go down 3 times prior to the hunt and once I was able to take my wife. It was the first time it was just me and her for a weekend of scouting. We saw a few small bulls but was limited in where we could go because she was still weak. 
The other 2 time were pretty unproductive, I believe because of the heat. It was really hot down there. I got some good advised from forum members and from people I would run into on the mountain. One week before the hunt I ran into a LE rifle hunter who had harvested a bull and we talked about were he saw a lot of bulls, it was in the Beaver Basin area. I knew this area and had seen a few cows in there but never a bull. I decided I would set up camp near Hidden or Dons lake and that way could be near Taylors Flat and the basin. 
Sept 27th comes and I load up my gear. I am going to be by myself for the first 2 days because my hunting buddies could make it down until Thursday night. They wanted to film the hunt and told me to hold out until they got there. I figured it probably wouldn’t be a problem since I had seen much when scouting.
I got down there at dark and set up my tent. Around 3 in the morning I start hearing elk bugling, one below camp and 2 above. I decided I would try and find the one below camp in the morning and the others in the evening. The morning produced nothing. So I headed back to camp and set up the rest of camp. I tried to take a nap but it was so hot it was to uncomfortable. 
Around 4pm I decide to hit a road that goes above where the 2 were that morning. I followed the road to the end and started hiking up into the canyon. I cow called once to see if anything was around and being up that high, 9-10k up, nothing would be there. Well not only did I get one but 3 bulls let up the mountain side with bugling. I hiked in and found a huge wallow and decided to sit on it for awhile and see if they would come down. They kept it up for a while and I had what sounded like a big mature bull coming in close. The trees were very thick and I couldn’t pick it out. It got close to dark and nothing had showed itself and I could tell they were headed further away. What had happened? Did they wind me? Don’t know but I decided I would come back in when everyone was down. 
Thursday was as unproductive as the times I scouted, nothing talking at all. So that night my buddies show up and we plan that morning. I told them we were going to hit the area I heard them in. I felt for sure they would be in there again. The morning comes we get to the mouth of the canyon and call. Nothing! Not a faint bugle or anything. Great! Now what? We decided to make our way back down the road and stop and call every so often. We made 3 stops with nothing. Then the last one we heard a bull and decided to move in on him. We walked for about 1.5 miles in and called again, all of a sudden the mountain comes alive. Elk everywhere! We sneak into a clearing and sit down. We have 2 bulls, one below us and one in front, both sound very close. So I sit by a tree in the middle of the clearing with a friend and a camera and my cousin and another friend move behind us 75 yards and start calling. The one bull that was in front sounded like he was almost to the clearing when a big low growling bugle rings out below our location. The other 2 bulls shut up and you could here the one that was close busting trees as he was getting out of dodge. Here we go! The big one is coming in strong. He kept screaming and got so close I could hear him breathing and snorting. But we couldn’t see him through the trees. Then all of a sudden it goes quiet nothing making a sound. 
I decided to circle the little draw the bull was in to get the wind in a better postion. I moved down the draw to about the same level I thought the bull had been at and moved back into the trees. We couldn’t find him anywhere, then we hear the crash of timber and look into a clearing below us. Great he winded us! All I saw of him was the top of his rack as he ran into some trees. He looked big but couldn’t be sure.
It was now noon and nothing was moving so we went back to camp. That night we went back into the area and sat down near the small wallow we found near where that big one was hanging out. We sat there for 3 hours in the rain without seeing or hearing anything. It was close to dark and we decided to get up and make our way back to the road. My cousin decided to let one more bugle out and about 100 yards behind us a small bull responded. We decided to move in a get a look. We got him in to about 20 yards but he was to small to shoot that early. It was nice to finally see a bull though and gave me hope.
Next day we decided to try lower on Taylors flat but there were a ton of hunters and the only bulls we could find were on JBs Ranch.
We need somethings from town so around noon we headed into Moab and got some more supplies. My cousin suggested we try the area his dad shot his in 07. We got there around 5pm and saw a cow and calf walking on a hill side. We watched them for a good while waiting for a bull to show his self. Finally one came out into the opening and we thought it would be a good enough bull to go after. We hiked up to within 100 yards and I got ready for the shot. Placed the sights on him and pulled the trigger. After the smoke had cleared the elk was still standing there looking at me and me at him. Seemed like 5 mins had passed before he finally jumped and ran off. How did I miss him? I had practice shots like that for months and was quite confident in my abilities. We had it on video and watched it over and over. No excuse I flat out missed. Now I’m even more discouraged, what if I can’t hit one? 
It was dark again and we made our way back to the north end of the unit stopping every now and then to call, not one response. That night I couldn’t sleep I felt like I had lost my chance at a bull and now I would have to eat tag soup. 
That next morning, Sunday, we decided 2 of us would go back into the draw we were in Friday and the other 2 would go else where. My cousin and me walk into the area and get by the wallow. Nothing had been in there since Friday. We did find a quartered out carcass of an elk in an adjacent clearing and figured someone had found the elk and scared them out of there. 
Feeling down I asked if he would try bugling at least once and see what happens. He lets out one and we hear nothing. He lets out another and still nothing. We start to turn and head out when we hear a faint bugle down lower. I figure let go get on it. We make our way down to another clearing and bugle again. This time the area lights up we counted at least 6 different bulls in the close area and many more aways off. I pick the one I want to pursue and we make our move. We walked into some trees and through them I can see another clearing coming up and knew the bull was in the clearing. That when I spot him 150 yards to our left making his way into the clearing. Hes big and bugling hard. I get set up for the shot and my cousin got the video camera ready. We moved a little closer and I get my shooting lane set up. The bull walks perfectly into the lane and I squeeze of a round. I didn’t wait this time I reloaded immideatly. My cousin watches as the bull falls to the ground and he tells me hes down. Yeah it done! I’m about done reloading when he says hes getting up, hes gone! What? No! What happened? We walk over to were he was and there was nothing no blood no hoof prints. He was gone! I asked if my cousin was sure he was hit. And he said the bull had fallen and was kicking and then got up and ran off like nothing had happened. We searched the area for an hour, looking for anything to help us track him. Nothing. I got the video camera and sat down and watched it, then watched it again and again. I paused it when the bull got up and looked for blood on his side nope but then noticed something one of his tines was shot. I showed my cousin and we went back to the spot when I shot in the video and saw a branch from the tree that was infront of me break when I shot. I had hit the elk in the antler and it must have knocked crazy for a second. But we were both certain he was not fatally wounded or wounded at all. I sat there in shock thinking it was over I had to leave soon to go home and that was my last chance. I blew it again.
As we sat there I was about in tears watching the video over and over. I hear another bull bugling real close and spot him moving toward us. Why was this bull coming at us? We hadn’t bugled or cow called in over an hour. And we were actually quite noisy. 
I basically crawled to my gun and pack. I pulled up the binos and could see him starting in our direction but all I could see was his eye guards. He didn’t look that big. My cousin asked if I could see him and I said yeah but I don’t think hes to big. Then as I have the binos on him he turns his head and I see everything. My mouth drops and I couldn’t move. I tell my cousin that this bull is massive. He bugles to him and that bull goes ballistic starts tearing trees apart and bugling. I move to grab my gun as I watch the bull move into the clearing he just keeps coming. I whisper to my cousin are you sure that I missed that other bull? “Yeah positive!” I trust his opinion so I felt good in going after this bull. 
The bull is now within 40 yards and he turns broadside and turns his head toward us and then lets out a bugle that I’ll never forget, I pulled the trigger and waited. I start reloading and my cousin keeps filming. My cousin then says the words I have been waiting to hear for months “You got him! Hes done!” The bull ran 70 yards and expired. 
The feeling I had at the moment is hard to describe unless you’ve felt it for yourself. I felt like 5 months of stress had been lifted off my shoulders. As I walked up and put my hands on MY bull, I said this is it my dream bull.
The packout was a breeze, I was on cloud nine! 
Now you might not be religious but I firmly believe this was the bull God had planned for me to harvest. The shots I missed were ones I could make in my sleep. 
Funny thing was we went back in that night to see if we could find the first bull I had shot at. We found him doing fine bugling again but with a big gash out of his 4th tine on his right side. It all worked out I felt tons better. Maybe I saved his life, maybe the next hunter wont shoot him with that.
I want to give a huge thanks BigT and sawsman for their advise it was very useful and I don’t think I would have had the success without it. I meant that!
Thanks to this forum. The knowledge I’ve gained here helped me tremendously.
Turned out the video didn’t turn out as there was a bush blocking the view. But I will put some more pics of My bull.


----------



## UtahMountainMan (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: La Sal ML Elk!*

Dude! Thats a NICE bull!!!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: La Sal ML Elk!*

Nice, Mike!

344


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: La Sal ML Elk!*

"Anybody guess what he scores?"

Good enough, nice bull man!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: La Sal ML Elk!*



USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> "Anybody guess what he scores?"
> 
> Good enough, nice bull man!


Thats my opinion but really dont know yet. We rough scored it at camp and was just wondering what everyone thought.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: La Sal ML Elk!*

Well done Mike! Great looking animal for sure.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: La Sal ML Elk!*

Nice Mike!! Congrats on a great bull..

Looking forward to the story and I'd love to see some more pic's. I'll say somewhere in the 340's as well.


----------



## huntress (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: La Sal ML Elk!*

HE SHOULD BREAK THE 350 MARK, CLOSE TO THE 360 RANGE,
"U DONE GOOD"


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: La Sal ML Elk!*

He scores amazing. Congrats Mike.


----------



## HobbleCreek (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: La Sal ML Elk!*

Very nice. Congratulations!


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: La Sal ML Elk!*

Awesome bull Mike!


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

*Re: La Sal ML Elk!*

Great job mike that is a dandy of a bull!!!


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: La Sal ML Elk!*

Very nice! Thats better than anything I saw elk wise while down hunting deer in the same area. Good work


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: La Sal ML Elk!*

Jeepers, that's a goodun'.


----------



## roper (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: La Sal ML Elk!*

My guess is 3 plus: 1-mass, 2-dark antlers, 3-nice whale tails, just what you were looking for, plus a great story that I cant wait to "hear". That is an awsome bull, THANKS for sharing.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: La Sal ML Elk!*

Congrats 343


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Re: La Sal ML Elk!*

Sweet bull! I spend most of my days in the La Sal Mountains so it's nice to see good looking bulls coming out of there. Nice job!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: La Sal ML Elk!*

Congrats on a awesome bull there.Who cares what he score he scored good enough for you to put him down for a dirt nap.Nice job


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: La Sal ML Elk!*

Ditto to what nearly eeveryone has said. who cares the score dude! what matters is you filled your tag with one that you wanted.

Thats a hell of a nice bull! congratulations!!!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: La Sal ML Elk!*

Looks to me like he scores: 6x6


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: La Sal ML Elk!*

Where on the la sal's? (general area) thats a GREAT bull I have hunted down there all my life. If this bull was on the Dark Canyon side I may have pictures of him!


----------



## angrychair (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: La Sal ML Elk!*

     very 8)


----------



## PetersonJP (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: La Sal ML Elk!*

Definitely a great bull. I agree with the guesses; probably right around the 345 mark. Beautiful animal and a trophy by any measure. Excited to read the story.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: La Sal ML Elk!*

Yours Mike?? :shock:

Wow....congrats!!

354


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: La Sal ML Elk!*

It was on the north side of the mountain, not Dark canyon area.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: La Sal ML Elk!*



.45 said:


> Yours Mike?? :shock:
> 
> Wow....congrats!!
> 
> 354


Yeah its mine alright!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Very nice, congrats. Awesome from 4-6 which will likely make some guess high, I'm going 323-6/8. Congrats mike!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

The rough score we got was 336 and change and Huge your right the 1-3 is weaker, and the 4-6 are nice. 
It really doesn't matter. Like I told a guy I ran into after getting him, who said their are bigger elk. I said ya but this ones MY elk! He had a shocked look as I drove away. :mrgreen:


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Great Bull!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

mikevanwilder said:


> The rough score we got was 336 and change and Huge your right the 1-3 is weaker, and the 4-6 are nice.
> It really doesn't matter. Like I told a guy I ran into after getting him, who said their are bigger elk. I said ya but this ones MY elk! He had a shocked look as I drove away. :mrgreen:


Very nice, I would not have hesitated for a split second to take that bully!


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

Hell of a bull. Love how dark he is!


----------



## roper (Sep 27, 2010)

As I said plus a great story, thanks for taking the time to post it for us to "hear". Once again an awsome bull, that anyone should be happy to hang their tag on.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Well just for kicks and everyones curiosity he scored 336 1/8!


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

That may be his B&C book score but I bet he score better than that in your book.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

He's a dandy bull mike.. You doing a shoulder mount?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeah I'm doing a shoulder mount.


----------



## waterfowl_addict (Nov 21, 2011)

Very nice La Sal Bull, i am guessin with the nice mass its a 340(ish) bull. congrats


----------



## Bow hunter mojo (Oct 12, 2013)

That is a great looking bull!!! Congrats. I enjoyed reading your story.


----------

